# Dior’s Due Date



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I can't recommend Puppy Culture enough. It covers whelping supplies, some on the actual whelping, but mostly on raising puppies. Yes you have to purchase it, but so worth it.








PUPPY CULTURE: THE ORIGINAL FILM (DVD format)


Puppy Culture is a complete program of over 50 lessons - from whelping box to new home. From early neurological stimulation, to aggression prevention, to potty training, manding, and leash walking, it's all here! Learn from top veterinary behaviorists, breeders, and dog trainers - scientifically...




shoppuppyculture.com





Here is a link that also has some pretty good info on whelping things to watch out for, as well as puppy raising.





Whelping and Raising Puppies, Breeding, Reproducing and Showing


Comprehensive guide to whelping puppies. Excellent information that every breeder or potential breeders should read.




www.dogbreedinfo.com





I hope you have a vet on call, make sure you know who to call if it's the middle of the night and you need advice or to be seen.
Don't expect her to know what to do, you may have to remove the sac and cut the umbilical cord. It gets messy! I have seen dogs who killed their pups because they did not understand what was going on. You know your dog, keep a balance between letting her do what she can, what comes naturally, and being ready to take over or step in when necessary. 

C-section scars on dogs aren't usually very obvious at all. They go down the center through the belly button, not lateral (sideways) across the belly like people have.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

In her favor, she's 12lbs, maybe 9 or 10 when not pregnant. That's a large size for a toy poodle. Fortunately the sire was small, so hopefully the pups will be small too, although it doesn't always work out that way.

One risk of a dam having only two is the pups have too much room to grow inside, and then are too large to pass through and get stuck when the mother goes into labor. You need a lot of things but one is a thermometer. Her temperature will let you know when the pups are coming. Read every single link on the page Starvt just gave you, it's the same as the one I gave you earlier. They have pictures and are interesting to read. Knowledge is power and can save your dog's life.

Take notes, memorize, and have your supplies ready, and someone at home who can drive you to the vet's if she runs into a problem. I'm not familiar with Starvt's other link but I'm sure it's excellent.






Whelping and Raising Puppies, Breeding, Reproducing and Showing


Comprehensive guide to whelping puppies. Excellent information that every breeder or potential breeders should read.




www.dogbreedinfo.com


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hoping for all the best to you and Dior. May it go smoothly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you possibly can have someone who has some experience with you - even spotting the signs of labour can be difficult if you are not experienced. If you are fortunate Dior will deliver easily, and know just what to do, but that may not be the case, and you have to be prepared for the fact that it is a dangerous time for the pups and for Dior herself. Have you got whelping box, birthing kit, milk replacer, heat source, etc, etc set up? The more prepared you are the less likely that panic will set in. Find a good book on whelping and read it over and over until you can practically recite the important bits from memory, and be sure to have your vet on speed dial.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

I don't have any experience to share myself. But I do hope it all goes well for you and Dior!


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope her labor and delivery are uneventful & go well.

Everyone who replied above gave you helpful advice, and I echo that you need to read as much as possible, have a second set of hands to help, and your vet on speed dial.

Your feelings of anxiety/fear are normal. Whelping puppies, even for very experienced preservation breeders, often does not go according to plan. The list of risks to dam and puppies is extremely long. Anyone intentionally breeding dogs must acknowledge those risks, work to minimize where possible, and prepare financially & emotionally for an uncertain outcome. This is the reality of breeding a living, breathing being.

With that perspective, a c-section scar on Dior that saves her life and the life of her puppies should be celebrated. 

I know my message is not all ‘puppies & rainbows & unicorns. As with all things in life, preparation will help with your fear of the unknown future. I do hope it goes well.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Have you tried to find an experienced breeder (of any breed of dog) who can mentor you?


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I have no advice to offer - only positive thoughts for you and Dior. I hope the process goes smoothly for you both and results in a healthy mom and puppies. For what it's worth, I believe strongly that you, as Dior's owner, are the only person entitled to decide whether to breed her. I feel badly that you feel you have been judged on this forum.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll say this as often as needed. No one here wants anything but the best outcome for Dior, the puppies and you. 
Please keep us updated as you have time, as Dior goes into labor. Someone will always be around to hear you. Keep an eye on her temp as she gets close to her due date. 

She should be around here by now. Have you seen or felt the pups move yet?

Week Eight
Your girl could begin to dig in her whelp box and rearrange her bedding. This is called nesting and is normal. Offer your girl as much as she will eat several times a day rather than one huge meal. Pups have fur and are more active in their crowded space. They move to get into position for birth.
Week Eight to Nine
Puppies are ready to be born, you may not notice as much movement. Your dam, may appear restless, and will be uncomfortable, and stretch out a lot. Start taking rectal temperatures. Normal is 99.5 to 101. A drop to 97 - 98 on two readings an hour apart will mean the start of pre-labour.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I know absolutely nothing about this but I think I remember reading you are a student? Is the backup person ready if you are in class? 

I wish you and Dior luck. It seems like a ton of work.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Getting ready said:


> I know absolutely nothing about this but I think I remember reading you are a student? Is the backup person ready if you are in class?
> 
> I wish you and Dior luck. It seems like a ton of work.


Hi, yes lol I'm quite young I feel like people really underestimate me because of it. I'm a senior is highschool and I'll be starting college at 17 LOOL. I have straight A's except for one 75. It has hard balancing work, social life, and school, + the two dogs and soon puppies but I feel like it will all be worth it sooner or later. Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Good luck!! Can’t wait to see pictures of the puppies!🥰


----------



## tennysonsmom (Sep 29, 2021)

If you search YouTube there are videos of the entire whelping process of various breeds. AKC has some whelping info on their site. As others have said, make sure you have a vet you trust on call just in case. Ours gives us her personal number so we can text anytime during labor. Best of luck!


----------

